# Agnes, the amazing disappearing (and reappearing) cat!



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Yesterday my husband and I were going about our business, I was working on a paper, he was playing with our son, when we realized we hadn't seen Agnes for awhile. We called to her and she didn't come. We started to search for her. Under the couch, in all the drawers and cabinets, under the bed, in the closets, in clothes hampers. We searched and called for about ten or fifteen minutes but it seemed like a very long time. With each passing minute I became more anxious, envisioning her escaping, hiding in bushes cold and afraid, or worse.I kept wondering "how would she have gotten out?"

I had just about decided to take my search outside when a piece of my husband's black messenger bag, yawned, stretched, and detached itself from the rest of the bag. It was Agnes. My husband had come home and placed his black messenger bag on the floor by the kitchen table and Agnes, the black kitten had fallen asleep on it and become invisible. We had been through the kitchen twice already, looking under the kitchen table, in cupboards, and even checking the fridge. We must have walked by and even glanced at her and we still couldn't find her! 

In conclusion I've learned to not underestimate the power of camouflage and to teach Agnes her name!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL Mine have done this. They always seem to find something the very color of their fur. Maybe a bright contrasting collar?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That is so funny. Been there with my grey baby Kiki. Hers is not so much camouflage but to be a contortionist and get into the teeny tiniest places


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Great idea about the contrasting collar! She sure was trying her best to give new a heart attack! Here is the stinker caught in the act.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

After she learns her name, you will have to tell me if she always comes. Mine pick and choose and if they are comfortable they aren't moving unless they hear the treat bag.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Smaughunter said:


> I had just about decided to take my search outside when a piece of my husband's black messenger bag, yawned, stretched, and detached itself from the rest of the bag.


hahaha although gizmo....easier to see....she loves her carrier...which is just like a bag


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It happens to me that I'll be frantically looking for Nikita when I suddenly realize that I've been staring at her. She's so white that when she's against a white background I don't distinguish her.


----------

